# Find Out How Your Interpretation of the World Influences Your Character



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Similar to a Rorschach test - http://mydailyquizz.com/find-out-how-your-interpretation-of-the-world-influences-your-character/

Puts up a series of pictures and asks what you see first. It seems stable - i.e. if you put the same answers in, it gives the same result. Not sure how accurate it is. I got



> You have a very stable personality!
> 
> You are happiest when your life plans have been 'cast in iron'. You're convinced that it's possible to achieve harmony and peace of mind without changing anything.
> 
> ...


It does seem that it tries to be positive.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

You have a uniquely creative personality!

The main things in life for you are your intuition, wisdom, joy, satisfaction and curiosity. The world for you is full of mystery, and is made up of so many different things, situations and people which are all constantly stimulating your imagination. Your life is painted in a multitude of beautiful colours, and you're always looking at it through the prism of creativity. You can turn anything that happens to you into something positive, and you never look for simple answers to life's questions.

You live your life in constant anticipation of experiencing something new and wonderful. However, at the moment you feel a lot of aggression inside. It's possible that recently you've been experiencing a lot of negative emotions and have the desire to finally resolve something that's been bugging you for a long time. You need to calm down and relax. The time has come to do something new. You have the ability to draw a huge amount of strength from yourself, whilst at the same time remaining a tender and loving person.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

_You have an incredibly optimistic personality!
You can adapt to new situations with striking ease. You can find a common language with people, and very rarely feel lonely. You strongly value all expressions of love, as well as friendly relationships.

You try not to judge people by their appearance, and always strive to get to know them better. You can easily get carried away, but in your personal life you know how to solve the puzzle in order to get everything you need. You're also a very strong person. If something bad happens, you don't lose your head - instead you do your best to get to the root of the problem.
Right now you are seeing an increase in your emotional reserves. Perhaps, you've fallen in love, or you're simply reaching the peak of your physical and spiritual well-being. Your glass is always half full, and that's just wonderful!_

Personal appendix: I must say that this one didn´t strike me as particularly serious or trustworthy - rather the opposite ... .


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Same as Art Rock.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Taggart's result:

*You have a very stable personality!

You are happiest when your life plans have been 'cast in iron'. You're convinced that it's possible to achieve harmony and peace of mind without changing anything.

You have the ability to pay attention to your feelings, and know the difference between your needs and your desires. You have a fairly stable opinion of yourself. You know what your strong points are, you respect yourself and no how to show off your positive qualities.

Stability for you means personal development and growth. The two most important things for you are consistency and planning.
*

Wow - how did they know?!? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mine - I wish! I am *in fact* rather a pessimist & quite often *do* judge by appearances:

*You have an incredibly optimistic personality!

You can adapt to new situations with striking ease. You can find a common language with people, and very rarely feel lonely. You strongly value all expressions of love, as well as friendly relationships.

You try not to judge people by their appearance, and always strive to get to know them better. You can easily get carried away, but in your personal life you know how to solve the puzzle in order to get everything you need. You're also a very strong person. If something bad happens, you don't lose your head - instead you do your best to get to the root of the problem.

Right now you are seeing an increase in your emotional reserves. Perhaps, you've fallen in love, or you're simply reaching the peak of your physical and spiritual well-being. Your glass is always half full, and that's just wonderful.*


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

_You are wise beyond your years a fact often recognised by the young and beautiful who clamour to be near you. Women treasure your sensitivity. People thirst for your opinions on the most trivial of matters and yes it's true the more you drink the more interesting you become.

Your only fault is slight modesty which holds you back from solving all the worlds' political problems. And you are right to keep buying lottery tickets as it won't be much longer to wait.

Are the things I wanted to read.

In fact I too am stable. _


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You have an incredibly optimistic personality!

You can adapt to new situations with striking ease. You can find a common language with people, and very rarely feel lonely. You strongly value all expressions of love, as well as friendly relationships.

You try not to judge people by their appearance, and always strive to get to know them better. You can easily get carried away, but in your personal life you know how to solve the puzzle in order to get everything you need. You're also a very strong person. If something bad happens, you don't lose your head – instead you do your best to get to the root of the problem.

Right now you are seeing an increase in your emotional reserves. Perhaps, you've fallen in love, or you're simply reaching the peak of your physical and spiritual well-being. Your glass is always half full, and that's just wonderful!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I got creative. Pretty much nailed me right now.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Incredibly optimistic :lol: Not!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

You have a uniquely creative personality!

The main things in life for you are your intuition, wisdom, joy, satisfaction and curiosity. The world for you is full of mystery, and is made up of so many different things, situations and people which are all constantly stimulating your imagination. Your life is painted in a multitude of beautiful colours, and you're always looking at it through the prism of creativity. You can turn anything that happens to you into something positive, and you never look for simple answers to life's questions.

You live your life in constant anticipation of experiencing something new and wonderful. However, at the moment you feel a lot of aggression inside. It's possible that recently you've been experiencing a lot of negative emotions and have the desire to finally resolve something that's been bugging you for a long time. You need to calm down and relax. The time has come to do something new. You have the ability to draw a huge amount of strength from yourself, whilst at the same time remaining a tender and loving person.

______________________________________________

Is it a sign of creativity or not that the picture over my answer strikes me as pretty kitschy?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

You have a uniquely creative personality!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

^^

I got the same guff as Mahlerian did and I also think that picture is kitschy. Maybe it's my pent-up aggression making me fail to appreciate what a lovely painting it is.

:lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I think I'm the sixth *uniquely* creative person here

unique? common as xxxx more like! :lol:


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

"You have a uniquely creative personality!"

I won't copy the rest of the description, as it's been copied elsewhere here. I like to think the description matches my current frame of mind.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, this seems harsh:

_You suck!
You are not very intelligent and most likely have a lousy personality. It's hard to imagine you have any friends. You have little in common with other people, and should feel very lonely. You are not loveable.

You judge people by their appearance, which is rich because you are ugly. If something bad happens, it is probably your fault.
Right now you could use a bath or shower. You vote for the worst candidates. Perhaps you've fallen in love, but I doubt it is reciprocated. Your glass is always half full...of raw sewage, and that's just wonderful!_

EDIT: Oops, copied the wrong thing. This is from an email from my Mom.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You have a uniquely pessimist personality!

It can't be a bad childhood or a recent traumatic experience. You're just a puddle of glum! Perhaps you have been reading too many books lately. You need to quit doing that and get some sunshine.

Nevertheless you have the ability to treat everything "like it is" and never be fooled. You won't take yes or no for an answer, only "probably not." You don't trust people very well and so you have very few friends, but the ones you do deserve your friendship, at least in your perspective. Nothing will get you down, because nothing cheers you up! Am I talking to a human being right now...

Have you considered being a Social Worker, or maybe a Theoretical Physicist?

(jk)


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Uniquely creative for me. Though on my iPad mini the pictures aren't always fully shown. 

I do like to create. As a teen I wrote music. In my current teaching job I like to create new lessons, and not to keep reusing old work.


----------

